# Sticky  Want your car featured in NPM?



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NissanPerformanceMag.com is always looking for cool Feature Cars! 

All Nissan/Infiniti models are accepted as long as the car has been modified with performance in mind (not just show) and you can provide quality pics.

Think your car is worthy? Then contact us at [email protected].


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

if your interested I can throw together a wrtite up on my budget turbo setup.
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i would but no one wants to see an ugly dirty car...


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Mike, we here at HPAutoworks have a couple cars that would fit the description of what your looking for very nicely... get back to me ASAP!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

James said:


> i would but no one wants to see an ugly dirty car...


yeah what about all the dirty nissans that are shy and hide their performance under a layer of crappy paint and dirt??


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

That would be an interesting... an all go! no show article. nothing says sleeper like a early sentra with faded bumpers. 
-dave



B11sleeper said:


> yeah what about all the dirty nissans that are shy and hide their performance under a layer of crappy paint and dirt??


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Mike,
We talked a while back about doing a series on a pretty serious stereo installation. 1997 200SX SE-R, lots of toys, done from top to bottom (in the process now, about half is done).

Juan


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey dont think if youve ever featured a Pulsar VZ-R, 

so far its got B&G coil overs on and some wheels, carbon bonnet soon to come and a few engine mods. already has custom exhaust with decat

let me know, the whole car should be dont by august.


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Hey Mike*



myoung said:


> NissanPerformanceMag.com is always looking for cool Feature Cars!
> 
> All Nissan/Infiniti models are accepted as long as the car has been modified with performance in mind (not just show) and you can provide quality pics.
> 
> Think your car is worthy? Then contact us at [email protected].



I'll shoot you an email ive done alot since you ran my car in nov 02 in NPM


----------



## cdx8 (Mar 6, 2004)

im all show, wish someone would sponsor me as far the Go part..maybe Then i can get on that magazine  .. ill get there eventually..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cdx8 said:


> im all show, wish someone would sponsor me as far the Go part..maybe Then i can get on that magazine  .. ill get there eventually..


no one ever emailed me back about my car. i guess im not feature car worthy...fuck it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> no one ever emailed me back about my car. i guess im not feature car worthy...fuck it


Tommy, please, enough of the self-pity.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Harris said:


> Tommy, please, enough of the self-pity.



hahah ok my bad...


----------



## NiSmO Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> hahah ok my bad... Daily Driven. I HATE Trailor Bitches.



Ha ha!!! me too!!!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What if the car is in another country?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

My car is boring, maybe after a turbo project or something and some more mods. Maybe a front end conversion*wink**wink* from something from japan. We will see.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

what if it is on a boat coming from another country? lol, give it time kids, give it time


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SkylineR33gts said:


> what if it is on a boat coming from another country? lol, give it time kids, give it time


sorry we don't feature boats...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i think that was a burn :loser:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am psyched about posting this. I found a B13 SE-R in poor condition cosmetically but with less than 100k miles on the chasis and engine that hasnt been driven in over 2 years. I am going to try to buy it for 500-1000 dollars, learn an assload about the SR20DE and forced induction, and then me and a few friends are going to start a joint project. I was talking to Chimmike and he seems to like the idea too. Having my own detailing company and having a sister company body shop, the car should be clean looking, scratch free, cosmetically perfect and most of all boooooosted fast...wonder if their might be room for a high powered classic....


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

My 240SX isn't modified...yet. But it's the rare 1992 convertible version and it's red with perfect paint. Let me know.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

myoung said:


> NissanPerformanceMag.com is always looking for cool Feature Cars!
> 
> All Nissan/Infiniti models are accepted as long as the car has been modified with performance in mind (not just show) and you can provide quality pics.
> 
> Think your car is worthy? Then contact us at [email protected].


I will submit mine maybe this summer when i finish some of the interior work and stuff. I have a 92 b13 with lots of tricks. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

NickZac said:


> I am psyched about posting this. I found a B13 SE-R in poor condition cosmetically but with less than 100k miles on the chasis and engine that hasnt been driven in over 2 years. I am going to try to buy it for 500-1000 dollars, learn an assload about the SR20DE and forced induction, and then me and a few friends are going to start a joint project. I was talking to Chimmike and he seems to like the idea too. Having my own detailing company and having a sister company body shop, the car should be clean looking, scratch free, cosmetically perfect and most of all boooooosted fast...wonder if their might be room for a high powered classic....



That is really cool- good luck and let me know how it goes ok.... :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

lil import mammie said:


> That is really cool- good luck and let me know how it goes ok.... :fluffy: :fluffy:


he didnt get it...sorry. (he crashed his car and is rebuilding that, so no money for zach)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lil import mammie said:


> That is really cool- good luck and let me know how it goes ok.... :fluffy: :fluffy:


Yea, my buddy is driving it and I decided to give my B15 the full bolting. He hasnt done anything with it either.


----------



## michael lossing (Mar 25, 2004)

myoung said:


> NissanPerformanceMag.com is always looking for cool Feature Cars!
> 
> All Nissan/Infiniti models are accepted as long as the car has been modified with performance in mind (not just show) and you can provide quality pics.
> 
> Think your car is worthy? Then contact us at [email protected].


 i got a nissan sentra se-r and i just ordered my body kit, i have a [email protected] intake, magnaflow exoust, sprint suspension, interior painted, i did some body work so some is in primer. but if i send you a pic would you beable to get me on. i am 15 years old and live in spokane washington.
write me couse i get lost in here please. [email protected]
thanks i appreciate it.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*ill be dammned*

talented 15 year old.


----------



## michael lossing (Mar 25, 2004)

*crazy*

i got my new alarm. its a clifford alarm system and it is off the hook couse it has so many functions. its also detects movement incase i leave my window rolled down. just another mod to add on to my other mod list.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I dont think so. Sorry :hal:


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

what bout you sponsor my car..... i need some body work still need to get done on my car....i can used some bodyshop to sponsor my ride & help me out...my car is kinda all "show" engine will be upgrade soon when i do save money but if someone will sponsor me...i dont need to pay for all my car parts myself......you can check out my car at this site: http://nismorac3r.onlineshowoff.com


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah we definately need an all show no go feature LOL I can't do any go work on my car till I hit the 60K Mi point (Don't wanna void the warranty ya know) cuz I'm not going with standard bolton parts i'll be starting with turbocharging that little 1.8


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a truck so I guess mine is out of the running


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i got a 100% stock fully loaded 86 300zx N/A in mint condition with 50k on the clock. is that cool enuff?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

zak187 said:


> i got a 100% stock fully loaded 86 300zx N/A in mint condition with 50k on the clock. is that cool enuff?


Cool enough not to be in NPM.


----------



## Goodwrencher (Jul 17, 2005)

*Race Car*



myoung said:


> NissanPerformanceMag.com is always looking for cool Feature Cars!
> 
> All Nissan/Infiniti models are accepted as long as the car has been modified with performance in mind (not just show) and you can provide quality pics.
> 
> Think your car is worthy? Then contact us at [email protected].


How about my little Pulsar race car? Should I submit?


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

what about my ride?

do u think is posibble?

pics and specs

http://www.nissanforums.com/member-rides/120246-finally-here-99-lucino.html


----------



## trickedoutpickup (Oct 27, 2005)

*Truck*

To everyone that has a truck, you must rember that you have a 4:11 gear in the rear and if you are like me a 5 speed, after the 1/4 mile you should have anyone because we use the same tranny as the the 350 also we have the same motor as the 240 as well as more compression as the SR20 so don't have fear the big bad KA24 will prevale as top dog again. Also remember that you have a nissan, a name that has lasted longer than I should have and that makes nothing but cars and trucks that have more power than they should have. My 88 would scare people because the shocks were messed up, now my 04 will out corner my buddy's motorcycle and I am only starting. I intend on putting a greedy turbo or an HKS system on my truck but for now an electric trubo is okay but not the final yet.


----------



## Twin Turbo Tony (Oct 8, 2008)

im interested...think my car covers the go part pretty well...started out a 94 n/a 300zx

body wise its pretty stock and in good shape, motor wise i have a 95 TT swap putting about 400 to the wheels, nice list of mods, still running stock turbos. With plans of going much bigger. I have decent pictures and can get some better ones..


----------



## Twin Turbo Tony (Oct 8, 2008)

just noticed how old this thread is...dont know if your still looking but i sent an email


----------



## lonthompson35 (Nov 1, 2010)

*1997 200sx 1.6l,*

nothin special here, plenty of potential, ngk r plugs and an open cone intake with heat shield, timing advanced


----------

